# cap badge identity?



## wolfie62 (Feb 11, 2007)

Does any body recognise the cap badge in this rather blury photo?

Wolfie


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Wolfie and welcome to SN. It will not be be long before you have an answer from one of our knowledgeable crew. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Wolfie
Is it possible for you to describe the flags please?
I have a feeling one is Shaw Savill who I believe used a crossed flag badge linked to another Company but I can't think which one it was at the moment!
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## wolfie62 (Feb 11, 2007)

My best guess is that one flag looks just like the cross of St.george with some sort of emblem in the top quadrant. I'm not sure if it fill's the quadrant so maybe a star or crest. The emblem on the other flag has very little definition but again my best guess would be a wheatsheaf (my first thought was a clenched fist but that seems rather inapropriate for a merchant shipping line)

Wolfie


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is my SS&A old cap badge:-
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=28530
Unfortunately the right flag on your badge does not look like an Aberdeen and Commonwealth one?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Bibby used a clenched fist holding a dagger (yellow on a plain red background) and Souter used a wheatsheaf (yellow on a plain blue background) but as far as I am aware neither company was tied up with any other. If not being to much of a nuisance can we have the colours of the right hand flag as well.
Many thanks
Peter


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

There was a different Shaw Savill Badge before the merger with Aberdeen & Commonwealth


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

The Houseflag on the right being that of Paddy Hendersons.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## wolfie62 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for your interest, but I'm sorry the image is as good as it gets so I have no idea as to the colouring.

Regards

Wolfie


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

ss&a..............

slow starvation and agony...............


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> ss&a..............
> 
> slow starvation and agony...............


LO Sparkie PYU for tonite

Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

its a bit like r.f.a..........

Regularly Found Alongside.


could be the begininng of a thread............ a nice long one............hee hee


what say you?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Not the beginning of a thread, just pleasantly welcoming you onboard this evening good Sir

PYU = International code of signals = Good Voyage!

Tut Tut!!!
Peter(Jester)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i got ur msg peter no prob.

the internet misunderstanding bug has bitten..........

i meant the use "misuse" of company initials could be a thread topic.

as in army.....r.a.m.c (rob all my comrades) etc


and a fine evening to you also sir.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we had a similar thread on Company nicknames recently Sparkie. Not so sure about initials as we will start thinking about companies such as France Fenwick that had WF and FF painted on its funnels!
Peter(Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

errrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm..................

maybe u r right.

best regards...............


----------



## B.Bass (Mar 5, 2005)

Peter4447 said:


> I think we had a similar thread on Company nicknames recently Sparkie. Not so sure about initials as we will start thinking about companies such as France Fenwick that had WF and FF painted on its funnels!
> Peter(Thumb)


But not both at the same time


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Wolfie62..possibly Shaw savill and Albion, from the 60,s ?
seem to remember the captain of the Cedric had a cap badge like this one.
hope you find out 
best regards Derby


----------

